# Chemical Engineer



## UKRop (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi, everybody.
As a skilled chemical engineer (coating and paints materials) I am interested which regions of Ozz would be more suitable for me to seek an employment? Vic, WA....
Some study of Seek.com.au and others indicates very weak requiries of chemists and related positions 
I hardly believe that Australia has so slitely developed industry as a chemical 
Thx....


----------

